# Counter day got me again



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

This time it was the new fuel drill by Milwaukee. Once a month or so, the wholesale house around here have company reps come out. Today was the Milwaukee rep. I brought out the Makita drill from my truck and the fuel kicked its arse. I ran a comparison. The fuel will run a 2 9/16" self feeding bit through a 4x6 and it isn't even working the drill. Also he had some upcoming tools with him. They have a m12 fuel impact wrench that puts out 1200in lb or torque. In comparison, that's about as much as most 18 volts and its tiny.

I tried to get him to sell it to me but he wouldn't. Guess I need to wait until April when it comes out.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the Milwaukee M18 fuel I love it. It will break your wrist if you don`t hold on tight when drilling.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The one I bought comes with the new 4.0xc batteries too.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The technology that has gone into cordless the past few years is insane. They are getting so much more power out of everything. Its awesome that 12v is no longer just for the homeowner. Its better than the best 18 volt from about 8 years ago. If I wasn't already set with my Makita stuff I would surely be looking into the Milwaukee.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the 12 volt set and love it. Havent hardly used my 18 volt old milwaukee kit since i got it. The hacksall and impact and drill are my go to tools


----------

